# New Terms for Common Triggers?



## BradleyKH (Jan 12, 2018)

These terms are widely used for certain triggers or mini-algorithms:
"Sexy Move": (RUR'U')
"Sledgehammer": (R'FRF')
...and others, including Jason's "Hedgeslammer": (FR'F'R)

What if we had a few more catchy, quasi-standard terms for common patterns? Someone suggested elsewhere that we name (RUR'F') since it comes up so much, and I agree. I rather like "Lasso", and "Thumbelina" was suggested in a 2009 post. I also see (R'FR2U') a fair amount, and I think of it as "Rebound".

We all have our own ways of learning and memorizing algs, but I think most people find it helpful to group cube turns into these sorts of units (i.e. "chunking"). Do you think it would benefit the cubing community to adopt more terms for more of these common patterns?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 12, 2018)

BradleyKH said:


> I also see (R'FR2U') a fair amount, and I think of it as "Rebound".


Whenever that trigger comes up, it's very often a three quarter sledge (R'FR) followed by a standard insert (RU'R').

In fact, in your terminology it is a full sledgehammer cancelled into an inverse Lasso.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 12, 2018)

BradleyKH said:


> What if we had a few more catchy, quasi-standard terms for common patterns? Someone suggested elsewhere that we name (RUR'F') since it comes up so much, and I agree



R U R' F' is yay
F R U' R' is nay


----------



## pglewis (Jan 12, 2018)

BradleyKH said:


> ...and others, including Jason's "Hedgeslammer": (RF'R'F)



I always thought hedgeslammer was the inverse of sledge, eg: F R' F' R


----------



## BradleyKH (Jan 12, 2018)

pglewis said:


> I always thought hedgeslammer was the inverse of sledge, eg: F R' F' R


You're exactly right - my mistake! I'll edit that.


----------



## pglewis (Jan 13, 2018)

I couldn't find a name for R U R' U which surprises me. I propose "the homely move".


----------



## BradleyKH (Jan 13, 2018)

pglewis said:


> I couldn't find a name for R U R' U which surprises me. I propose "the homely move".


Nice! For (RUR'U) I've seen "half-Sune" and "semi-sexy", but "homely" is fun!


----------



## pglewis (Mar 9, 2018)

pglewis said:


> I couldn't find a name for R U R' U which surprises me. I propose "the homely move".





BradleyKH said:


> Nice! For (RUR'U) I've seen "half-Sune" and "semi-sexy", but "homely" is fun!



I've changed my mind and decided R U R' U should be "su" and R U2 R' should be "ne"


----------



## BradleyKH (Mar 9, 2018)

pglewis said:


> I've changed my mind and decided R U R' U should be "su" and R U2 R' should be "ne"


Love it!


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 9, 2018)

I can remember this guy




calling it not sexy


----------



## I am R U R’ U’ (Jan 13, 2019)

what should be the name for R U’ R U?


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 13, 2019)

I have previously heard 
Not Sexy
But I don' know if this is an agreed term


----------



## antisblij (Jan 13, 2019)

I know U R U' R' is the reverse Sexy move but I think it should be called the Sexier move


----------



## Zuki1514 (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice info
Tkx


----------



## Hazel (Jan 24, 2020)

I have a list of trigger names I've made (and a few not made by me) that are useful as I'm learning full ZBLL. I'll link a pastebin here, maybe somebody can find some use in them  I still add to this list, and if I remember I might update the pastebin from time to time.








Trigger names - Pastebin.com


Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




pastebin.com


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 24, 2020)

just wanted to add this


dupleẍ


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jan 25, 2020)

R U R' is pull
R U' R' is push
R U2 R' is super
R U' R is upward
R' U R' is downward

the first three IIRC are taken from bob burton's website, the page about teamBLD


----------



## stylo (Dec 20, 2021)

searched but couldn't find a more recent thread for this. I'm just looking at Roux CMLL algs now. i'm thinking about using these names:

sexy = (RU R'U')
toosexy = (RU2 R'U')
sledgehammer = (R'F RF')
shovel = (FR' F'R) * pulls out pair to front
insert = RU'R' * inserts pair from top left
delete = RUR' * removes pair to top left
incel = RU2R' * both insert/delete 

*So O2 "Diagonal swap corners" = (F, insert, U', delete, F', sexy, sledge)*
can be parsed as the functions of its triggers;
can also be parsed as a combination of: L1 Mirror (F, insert, U' delete, F') + T1 Left Bar (sexy, sledge)

I think I like this approach of naming triggers after their function in an alg.


----------

